# What to get?!?!?!



## david4king (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so I just got an el cheapo brinkmann (it is the brinkmann smoke n grill from ace hardware) and I am about to mod it out. I also just got a Weber one-touch silver kettle in 22 inches. I was thinking about getting the gold 22.5 incher is it worth the extra money. There seems to be a $60 difference. Is the only real difference in the ash try? Where is the best deal on these? Should I get something else, I am still waiting on them to be shipped to the store. I was about to go on another shopping spree to get all the accessories.
I think I need
Gloves 
Thermometer 
Good Tongs
Rib Rack
Grill Cleaning Tool 
chimney starter (I was thinking weber)
Where should I get them and what kinds. I would really love it if you guys could help me buy the right stuff. Is there anything else I should pick up?


----------



## deltadude (Feb 8, 2010)

Not to knock the el-cheapo brinkman, but if you still got the box and haven't used it plus receipt.  Order this, from Sportsman Guide. $69, plus a coupon for more discount.  The Char-broil Double Chef Smoker (specs here), is a WSM knockoff, but at 1/3 the cost, normally goes for $179.  Read these threads about it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88722

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=Double

As for where to get BBQ tools, any BBQ Equip store will have what you need.  Personally I am always looking through stuff at Aces Hardware, Home Depot, Lowes, plus some local stores that have BBQ supplies.  I am always looking for deals.  I have 3 taylor digital with cord probe, each purchased from a different source on sale for about $12.00 ea.  I have one set of tongs that I have used for since the early 1980s, they just work great for charcoal and moving hot grills.  I have yet to find a grill brush I really like, I have several.  BBQ mitts really have to look around, Rib racks wait until stores start stocking up for the summer.

Honestly I would get that Double chef smoker,  I don't need a smoker, and am thinking of taking advantage of that deal.


----------



## david4king (Feb 8, 2010)

I just bought the Car-Broil Double and will not be picking up the Brinkmann. Thanks a ton. Any more tips?


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Regarding the Weber Kettle, the main difference between Gold and Silver is the ash catcher, and it comes with a grate that has flaps that lift up on the sides, to get easier access to your coals below.  I couldn't find a great price for it online vs. in-store, and just ended up getting from Home Depot.  I personally don't think it's truly worth the $60 difference, but I do like the benefits.

You can always search Craigslist for webers, if you don't mind a used one.

Regarding the tools you need, I pretty much agree with the list you have.  I have the Weber chimney starter from Home Depot as well, and I like it.  It seems to have the best reviews out there too (you can always check out amazon.com for prices and read reviews).

Regarding the rib rack - I got the Steve Raichlen rib rack online for >20 bux, but a couple weeks ago I saw it at Bed Bath & Beyond for under $6.  It was a clearance item, so it'll depend on so your mileage may vary on that.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mr mac (Feb 8, 2010)

Pick up a second digital thermometer so you can monitor both the smoker temp and the meat temp simultaneously.


----------

